# Where do I find a doll that doesn't talk and make noise?



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

A quick check at target revealed nothing but battery-operated babies. Is there an online store or brand I should look for? Just looking for some basic, inexpensive, mildly realistic dolls for my little one.


----------



## mommycakes (Sep 21, 2005)

We have some of these darling dolls, I love that they're multi-cultural too. They're from Lakeshore Learning Center which carries some other dolls w/o sound and junk as well.

http://www.lakeshorelearning.com/IWC...berCatalogId=1

I don't shop much at Toys-R-Us but over the holidays saw that they had similar dolls in the $10-15 range.


----------



## chann96 (May 13, 2004)

We got our daughter a doll from Corolle and really like it. I was looking for a silent, non-Waldorf doll. This page illustrates some of them:

http://www.liveandlearn.com/corolle/doucette/index.html

We got Charlotte the "Red Poppy" one you see about halfway down. It's a good size for her (14") with a soft body and plastic face. The only slight problem is that the hair not as combable as I was hoping it to be. We did unbraid it and comb it one time, but it was extremely hard to do and we just rebraided it and have left it that way. "Poppy" has also been naked a good portion of the time she has lived in our house.









There is an actual Corolle website, but I was just looking at it and the way it has been revamped was rather annoying and difficult to use.


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Rachel has 3 dolls from the Superstore, 2 from Wlamart, and 2 form Zellers, non of which amke any noise. Aroudn here it's very very very easy to find doll shtat don't talk or anything. Most don't.


----------



## oldcrunchymom (Jun 26, 2002)

The bitty babies from American Girl don't do anything but look cute. They're expensive though.

I've seen plenty of regular baby dolls at Wal-Mart and other department stores. They even have little 12" ones at the dollar store! So I'd keep looking.


----------



## LauraLoo (Oct 9, 2006)

Here's another vote for both Corrolle and for American Girl dolls.
They're both really nice dolls.

BTW -- search on line for Corrolle dolls - we got dd one from an online discount store for a lot less than if we had gone to a toy store.


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

kidsurplus.com tends to carry Corrolle dolls as well as other non-talking ones. We got dd a Corrolle for Christmas.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

We have never hadf a problem finding inexpensive non-noisy dolls. but if you want a nice one I highly recommend the Correlle dolls. bth doll and clothes can get tossed in the washing maching. super quality. can't say the same about our bity baby. she is cute though.


----------



## Diane B (Mar 15, 2004)

Groovy Girls. You can get them a lot of places here - smaller toy stores, some gift shops. They are made by Manhattan Toys. Multicultural, soft fabric, no batteries, $10 each.


----------



## Sagesgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommycakes* 
We have some of these darling dolls, I love that they're multi-cultural too. They're from Lakeshore Learning Center which carries some other dolls w/o sound and junk as well.

http://www.lakeshorelearning.com/IWC...berCatalogId=1

I don't shop much at Toys-R-Us but over the holidays saw that they had similar dolls in the $10-15 range.

Those look exactly like the Lots to Love baby dolls, only about $50 more expensive.







:

My girls have some of the LtL babies, which are at both WM & TRU for no more than about $11 (they also make soft-bodied Lots to Cuddle babydolls for about $20). They're cute, and cheap, and look pretty real--we bought one because it looked just like Linda. The downside? They _stink_. They are scented like baby powder & it is hellaciously strong.

I just bought the older two cheapie $10 no-name babies from Wal-Mart for Christmas. They're big, seriously as tall as my 14-month-old. But they're good to hold, they're not scented, and they are startlingly realistic for the price. (They're soft-bodied too.)


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hazelnut* 
A quick check at target revealed nothing but battery-operated babies. Is there an online store or brand I should look for? Just looking for some basic, inexpensive, mildly realistic dolls for my little one.









any battery-operated noisemaker is serenely quiet without the batteries


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes I know, but I don't want to pay for that feature. They also had weirdly shaped mouths that fit a paci or bottle. The point is that they sucked.

Sounds like WalMart might actually be better than Target in the doll department. Will have to check them out. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Those coralle dolls are nice. I've just never looked at any- I've seen some pricey ones in indiviually owned stores before, but balked at the price. Target was the first main store I've checked them out and they were bad.
Interesting that the coralle dolls are mostly all in pink though.

ETA: Okay, b/c I'm impatient, I just got a boy coralle one on that kidsurplus website. That was a great link, thanks! Now ds can properly take his baby shopping and put him to bed. It seemed a little sexist of me to just let him keep using a stuffed animal. It worked nicely enough- but I realized if he had been a girl I would have bought a doll long ago. I meant to ages ago and sorta forgot.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sagesgirl* 
Those look exactly like the Lots to Love baby dolls, only about $50 more expensive.







:

Just to clarify-- those Lakeshore dolls were only $16.00 each. The top price was for the purchase of a bunch of them (4??).


----------



## mamasaurus (Jun 20, 2004)

We have the Bitty Baby from American Girl:

http://store.americangirl.com/shop/b...hp?catid=40173


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hazelnut* 
Those coralle dolls are nice. I've just never looked at any- I've seen some pricey ones in indiviually owned stores before, but balked at the price. Target was the first main store I've checked them out and they were bad.
Interesting that the coralle dolls are mostly all in pink though.

ETA: Okay, b/c I'm impatient, I just got a boy coralle one on that kidsurplus website. That was a great link, thanks! Now ds can properly take his baby shopping and put him to bed. It seemed a little sexist of me to just let him keep using a stuffed animal. It worked nicely enough- but I realized if he had been a girl I would have bought a doll long ago. I meant to ages ago and sorta forgot.









heh heh another victim of my Kid Surplus evangelism.

To be fair I wouldn't suggest them if the prices weren't good. I'm glad you found one.


----------



## vermonttaylors (May 17, 2005)

We love our Corolle dolls! We have a bunch of different ones of different races. Some are bath dolls, some have fabric bodies. DS has a little anatomically correct (and UNCIRCUMCISED!!!!!) baby boy that pees.







They are wonderful and they smell like vanilla. We also loooove our waldorf dolls, but for a doll that is easier to clean and not too, too expensive (a la Kathe Kruse







: ) I vote for Corolle.

Plus it's a family owned business in the Loire Valley of France, not some giant arm of Mattel or something like that.


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

While not totally NFL, Cabbage Patch Kids don't make noise.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes I'm excited about the corolle. I already want another and I don't even know if he likes it yet.







I'm a little confused about the vanilla scent idea, but I guess it sounds neat. I think our boy is floatable too.

I go back and forth about cabbage patch. I guess they're all right- they are at Target too but I can't remember why I passed on them. Too many memories of the 80s craze maybe. Bitty Babies are cute- a little pricey imo though if I don't know how much he'll play with it. I got that corolle for 22, which is pretty good.


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

The vanilla scent isn't overwhelming. Or at least it wasn't for the one dd got for xmas.


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Throkmorton* 
While not totally NFL, Cabbage Patch Kids don't make noise.

What's not NFL about them?


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinaKat* 
What's not NFL about them?

Well, they are plastic  (says she who's kid is chewing on a Little Person)

I know one person who refuses to buy them because too many come with bottles and pacis.


----------



## mommycakes (Sep 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sagesgirl* 
Those look exactly like the Lots to Love baby dolls, only about $50 more expensive.







:

The price quoted on the Lakeshore site is for an entire set (5 dolls, I think)--you can buy them individually for $10-15 bucks. They are exactly like the Lots to Love dolls. We have two--one from Lakeshore and one LTL from Sears. My dd loves them. Very durable (our co-op preschool has them too).


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Throkmorton* 
I know one person who refuses to buy them because too many come with bottles and pacis.

Well, they *do* come with _adoption_ papers... so maybe it's not the easiest thing in the world to breast feed them.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

are you looking for soft body, hard body with, functions, what size? i ask that because i love the dolls my dd has that fit newborn clothes secondhand clothes and hand me downs mean lots of clothes for cheep no need for special clothing and even if it is to have batterys dont mean u need to ever put them in just dont let the dc see it with them in they dont know


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

Groovy Girls makes a Groovy Boy called Dylan -- $10.


----------

